# Thoughts on this doe?



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pros:
Long body
good body capacity and depth
topline is fairly level
rump is fairly level
angular rear legs
pasterns are strong
neck is long
fairly wide through the hips and pins

Cons:
Lacking brisket extention
rump could be a tad more level
slight dip in chine

Udder:
Capacity is good
rear attatchments are good
medial is a little too defined
fore udder is fairly smooth, but could be smoother
teat size is good
teat shape and placement could be improved a bit
Could have more udder depth (you want 1/3 udder behind the rear leg, 1/3 in front, and 1/3 hidden by rear leg) 

Overall a pretty well put together doe!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Shucks! Sydney got to it before me! :lol:
I'd like to add that her rump could be longer. Her chine is fine, keep in mine that there is naturally a little dip in the spine after the withers. Also that she has good blending throughout.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Neener neener neener!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, the full udder picture just now loaded. In that one, her medial looks fine, but in the last pic, it looks too defined.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have dibs on the next one


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Regarding udder pics. I should have stated when I posted these that the close up of just her rear udder was taken at something like a week fresh, with a twelve hour fill.

The pic of her whole body from the rear, she was like 7 months fresh and I think a 12 hour fill on that one too. If that helps at all.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Omg! I love her udder! I like a well defined medial, it shows that her udder is there to stay. I think she is beautiful! Love her markings! The only fault that i found is her toes may point out in the rear, may be a good toe trim would help.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input...I bought this doe way back and I knew absolutely nothing about goats. She was emaciated, infested with lice, with this shaggy awful coat and I basically bought her because I felt sorry for her and I wanted to get her healthy. When I bred her and saw that udder I got excited, this year I shaved her for the first time because I thought there might be a decent girl under there.

I think I was right! She's no show stopper I don't think, but she's a pretty nice little goat. Can't tell you how great her teats are for milking, they are so long! And her personality is just to die for, she is the most humble little girl, no drama, no trouble. For a homestead milk goat they don't get much better than her. 

She's getting a little older now & I haven't gotten to keep anything from her yet. I would probably even keep a buck by her if that's all I get this year (that's all I got last year but the sire was not up to par for me to keep his son. This year's sire is)


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

She looks a lot like the doe in my profile pic! Same color! 
I really like that udder. Very nice medial, attachments, capacity, teats could be a little more centered and larger but other than that it looks very nice.
Nice levelness and length of body, width, body capacity. I would like to see her shoulder assembly improved on (not so far forward). 
Other than that I think she is a nice doe, especially for one that you just happened to find!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Only thing I see is teats could be more centered and a little larger. Otherwise nice doe.


----------

